# A perfect day, a perfect ride.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Perfect?

What is the perfect ride?

Likely something different for everyone.

For us it is an all day ride on quiet rural roads with great scenery. We are not big fans of flat or straight roads. Since we've got 'em we might as well use every gear on the bike.

We do like us some dirt.


Weather? How about a nice windless day in the spring or fall. Not hot, not cold. Enough daylight so we can get in a fair distance.

Just right.

Perfect.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man does not ride by Powerbar alone.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A nice just right all dayer. :thumbsup:


Oh yes, Mt Airy Maryland to Gettysburg Pennsylvania and back.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome as usual...I'm ready for the fall folliage to start down here too.

Flyn G


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Wow*

Awesome, just awesome! As i was scrolling through the photos i kept tagging my favorites in my mind and then lost count. That's just a lovely ride. I had a 12 hour seminar and was couped up in doors all day. Seeing these made my day. Also, glad to see you don't baby the CF.
May you have another perfect day tomorrow :thumbsup: 
Stinky

OK, the forth from the bottom is my favorite


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Looks like the new bike is working. I see a lot more pictures of the lovely Miss M today.

I need to get a bit farther from the city some day.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Your idea of a perfect sounds similar to mine. Nice shots


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> A nice just right all dayer. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Mt Airy Maryland to Gettysburg Pennsylvania and back.


You were in the territory that is just about at the edge of where I can ride from my house. I especially like the barns in Carroll and Frederick Counties in Maryland and in Southern Pennsylvania.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Carbon fiber... low spoke count wheelsets... gears? Who are you and what have you done with MB1 and Miss M?!  

I also see that you have kept the owners manual and warrantee for the new bike attached to the front cable...  

Nice ride and pics... glad you enjoyed the day.

singlecross


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, today we had melting snow and froze our tails off on our ride. Your post has me unbelievably envious.

This one is my idea of perfect ride:


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, what colors. The saturation is great - not just the fall colors, but everything.

But your idea of a perfect ride somehow has more than twice as many miles as mine would.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> You were in the territory that is just about at the edge of where I can ride from my house. I especially like the barns in Carroll and Frederick Counties in Maryland and in Southern Pennsylvania.


I was thinking about giving you a call but since you don't have a plastic bike anymore.......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Carbon fiber... low spoke count wheelsets... gears? Who are you and what have you done with MB1 and Miss M?!  ...singlecross


About 80 miles into it Miss M did mention that she was getting tired of, "All this stupid shifting." :mad2: 

OTOH when I then asked her if she would consider doing that route fixed all I got was a dirty look.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

sometimerider said:


> Wow, what colors. The saturation is great - not just the fall colors, but everything.....


I knew it was going to be a good day for photography (and I am pleased with these) but in reality it was much, much prettier than a camera could possibly capture.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I was thinking about giving you a call but since you don't have a plastic bike anymore.......


The new Ti machine should be arriving any day now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> The new Ti machine should be arriving any day now.


Great, we are ready to quit fooling around with these short rides and do something L O N G!


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

Beautiful pics, thanks!
I thought you were into steel bikes with Brooks saddles.
What's up with the carbon fiber and plastic saddle???


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bw77 said:


> Beautiful pics, thanks!
> I thought you were into steel bikes with Brooks saddles.
> What's up with the carbon fiber and plastic saddle???


I wanted a cheap off the shelf bike to go along with all my custom beauties.  

Actually we bought a ti/carbon tandem this spring with all the latest goodies, it impressed me so much I decided to get a plastic go-fast bike so when Miss M used her green racer I'd have something to match. So far it has been working great but the thing doesn't have a soul the way my Waterfords do.

I likely won't be riding the Trek all that much as it seems limited by frame clearance to fair weather days and driveable surfaces. No room for fenders or big tires. Plus Miss M doesn't like to ride gears all that often.


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

You got a new bike? What kind?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

MB1 said:


> About 80 miles into it Miss M did mention that she was getting tired of, "All this stupid shifting." :mad2:


Of course, you can always turned a multi geared bike into a SS - simply by picking a gear and refusing to shift.

Wondering what this SS stuff was like, I tried that on a relatively flat ride a few months back. After about 30 miles (and starting up a 15% slope), I concluded that NOT shifting was stupid.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I wanted a cheap off the shelf bike to go along with all my custom beauties.


I had to stop scrolling down when I saw that first pic of your top tube. I said to myself, "What bike is that? It looks like carbon!" Then I scroll down further to see it is a Trek.  You feelin OK?

Usually, I stop scrolling when I you've taken a pic of a hot chick. :thumbsup:


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Man does not ride by Powerbar alone.


Disappointing to see the randoneurring machine eating greasy fries & a sandwich wrapped in white death instead of whole-wheat. :nono: Then again, while taking Cat 1 pix, you do the length of rides which I wish I had time for & hills which I was near, so you're in considerably better shape than I, so I'll just shut up...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

lx93 said:


> Disappointing to see the randoneurring machine eating greasy fries.....


[email protected] good fries too!

Over the years (many, many years) I've learned that I can't ride that far and still be strong at the end and eat hippy food.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

werdna said:


> You got a new bike? What kind?



Not yet, it is due to arrive this week. It is a Seven Axiom Race demo model. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be a good fit. I have a picture on my office computer -- I will email it to you tomorrow.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Great pics! It looks like a wonderful ride. Thanks for sharing.

BTW, I was wondering what kind of camera you take on your longer rides? A point and shoot or a digital SLR? Just curious what equipment you use to get such great pictures.

Jay B.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Treker said:


> ...BTW, I was wondering what kind of camera you take on your longer rides? A point and shoot or a digital SLR? ...


A Pentax Optio which is a "Waterproof" compact digital camera. It is a bit better than a P-n-S but for these ride reports I rarely do anything but shoot in full auto mode.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> .... a Seven Axiom Race ....


So what you are thinking is, "Plastic ain't fantastic!"


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> So what you are thinking is, "Plastic ain't fantastic!"


If someone gave me a plastic bike, I would ride it. But, after my plastic frame cracked, albeit after eight years of use, I am ready for something else. BTW: Don't get me started about a certain manufacturer's "lifetime warranty."


----------



## bikerboybob (Sep 28, 2005)

Very Awesome pics to go with a beautiful ride, no better way to spend a day.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*No Big Trucks!!*

Where are those roads? My "country roads" usually have BIG construction vehicles speeding to and from vacation-home building sites.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

Can you give us a hint of the route? That looks like a great ride.


----------

